# A Paul Sellers Workbench



## WorkBenchInk (Mar 20, 2017)

Here's my construction lumber workbench built from Paul Sellers design in his book "Working Wood 1 & 2". A great book that I reviewed on my website. Next to the bench is my first project using it, another design from Paul's book, a chairside table made of hickory. This was actually the second chair I built, the first was out of mahogany, a much more forgiving wood than hickory.


----------



## Larry42 (Jan 10, 2014)

Now put a tail vice, with pop-up dog, on it and some bench dogs. Makes it much more usable, especially for furniture work. Add support holes in the leg to support panels at the far end (from the side vice) and use the vice to clamp them.


----------

